# Kitchen Faucet Removal



## McKinley (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,

I have a kitchen faucet with a strange U shaped attachment under the sink.  The faucet was there when we moved in and I do not know the make or model.  I am not sure how to remove it and don't want to break anything important.  If any one could help I would be very grateful.  I apologize for the blurry picture.  Let me know if you need a new one.  Thank you.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 11, 2011)

The nut that secures it in place is where the side spray hose attaches to the bottom of the faucet.

What are you trying to accomplish by removing it?


----------



## McKinley (Jul 11, 2011)

Water started to spray out of the connection between the base of the faucet and the body.  This happened before and I loosened the body of the faucet and fiddled with the gasket to put it in place and then retigheted the body.  This worked, but this time I cannot seem to get a proper seal.  My thought is that the gasket it old and loose so I want to replace it.  My problem is that I cannot figure out how to remove the body of the faucet from the base.  I feel like there should be a screw on the top of the faucet, but I cant find one.  Unscrewing the handle does loosen it, but once it is fully unscrewed it is still attached to the base and I cant take the faucet apart to get to the gasket.  The faucet does seem old so I was thinking of just getting a new one but did not want to break anything I should not break and cause more work for myself.   If you know how to get to this gasket that would help.  I am afraid thought that there may be more problems than just the gasket.  Possibly an old cartridge or something.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 11, 2011)

Can you draw an arrow to where the leaking is using MS Paint or something like that on the picture?

Also do you know the brand of the faucet?


----------



## McKinley (Jul 11, 2011)

Please see below for where the leak is.  No I don't know the brand...Thanks for your help.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 11, 2011)

You do not need to remove the faucet to repair that leak...

The O-Rings on the spout are leaking...

Also does the faucet shut off properly? It's running in the picture and I was just wondering...

All of the repairing you need to do can be done from the top side without removing the faucet.

Of course it would help a lot if you/we knew the manufacturer because then you would know the right parts to get or, order.

This is a parts diagram showing a faucet somewhat similar to your faucet and it may or, may not be what you have.

http://www.moen.com/shared/docs/exploded-parts-views/87254pt.pdf

And here is another type...

Product Documentation : Customer Support : Delta Faucet

Once you get it apart seeing the valve mechanism or cartridge we may be able to say what it is.

Some mechanical skills will be required as neither of these are what you actually have and you will need to pull it apart without breaking anything...


----------



## McKinley (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks.  I found the set screw.  It was hidden behind the red/blue button indicating the directions for water temp.  I removed the components and found a few broken pieces inside.  I think I found the brand (Moen) and checked on how much the parts would be to replace.  It is about 35$ so I might just buy a new faucet to save the time to have the pieces shipped.  Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Redwood (Jul 12, 2011)

Well If it is a Moen Faucet and you are the original owner there is a lifetime guarantee with free parts.

Call 1-800-BUY-MOEN and they will send them to you...

Moen has some of the best customer service in the industry, Enjoy!


----------



## johno20 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have a similar faucet to McKinley, that has the same "U" shaped bracket under the counter, and am trying to figure out how to remove it properly.  We are replacing the faucet, so I'm not looking to repair the existing one.  Can anyone explain how to remove it step by step?  

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Redwood (Jul 29, 2011)

Shut off the supplies, disconnect them, remove the nut holding on the u shaped bracket and it comes off...


----------



## ryncasmom (Oct 25, 2012)

How do you remove that nut?  There is no room to get a tool in there.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 25, 2012)

They have a wrench for that


----------

